# Dolby Digital Plus in HD-DVD vs Blu-ray



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Bit rate performance seems to be higher for DD+ in HD-DVD compared to Blue-Ray.

Bit rate performance of at least 3 Mbps on HD DVD and up to 1.7 Mbps on Blu-ray Disc. 

http://www.dolby.com/promo/HD/ddplus.html


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Dolby Digital Plus in HD-DVD vs Blue Ray*

The blurb that caught my eye was:

_*Dolby Digital Plus can support more than eight audio channels. HD DVD and Blu-ray Disc standards currently limit their maximum number of audio channels to eight.​_
8 ******** speakers.. I like that word "currently". 
Heaven knows the standard will be 121.4 some day.

JCD


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Dolby Digital Plus in HD-DVD vs Blue Ray*

Sonnie would like the .4 part...


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Dolby Digital Plus in HD-DVD vs Blue Ray*

What got me was that Blurray was previously claiming to have the higher bitrate


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Dolby Digital Plus in HD-DVD vs Blue Ray*

I've practically got 5.4 now.... will soon have 5.12 :yikes:


----------



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Dolby Digital Plus in HD-DVD vs Blue Ray*

Hi There,

_8 ******** speakers.. _

8 chanels, yep, that would be notionaly 7.1 which we've more or less got already. DTS discrete is 6.1 and there various incarnations of THX2/DPL2x processing expand 5.1 to 5.1 + a dpl2 matrix styled 2 extra rears.

My yammaha DSP-AX1 while technicaly a 5.1->6.1 matrix expansion amp, i have running a pair of dual mono speakers at the rear to give a psudeo 7.1 there....however Yamaha have always had an extra pair of front effects which means a total of 10 speakers....though i quite fancy dual subs, so make that 11.

Must admit when i built my room i also put in a couple of speaker cables in the ceiling as at some point i guess we'll get a hight chanel and i had the cables spare.

The real problem is that cinemas are more or less stuck at a max of 6.1 scince i don't belive anything greater than DD-Ex has been implimented comercialy

Cya,
Lee


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Dolby Digital Plus in HD-DVD vs Blue Ray*

Actually I think as these formats mature we will soon see Dolby/THX get together and finally use the 10.2 format for HD-DVD/Blu-Ray.

When that time comes I may jump on the bandwagon.

Until then the Parasound C1/C2 Controlers can derive 4 extra channels like a pair od side axis ones between the front and side surrounds. They also let you create a "Tactile" Channel, a second sub or a "Top" surround channel.

Personally I'd love to have the side axis, top, and tactile channels.

~Bob


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Dolby Digital Plus in HD-DVD vs Blue Ray*



khellandros66 said:


> Actually I think as these formats mature we will soon see Dolby/THX get together and finally use the 10.2 format for HD-DVD/Blu-Ray.
> ~Bob


10.2 would be nice. I'd love to have a sound format written with use of ceiling/overhead channels. You already really get a pretty good feel with jet flyby's and front to back pans, but with use of the overhead channels, the refinement could improve even further.


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Dolby Digital Plus in HD-DVD vs Blue Ray*



Tommy said:


> Bit rate performance seems to be higher for DD+ in HD-DVD compared to Blue-Ray.
> 
> Bit rate performance of at least 3 Mbps on HD DVD and up to 1.7 Mbps on Blu-ray Disc.
> 
> http://www.dolby.com/promo/HD/ddplus.html


Unfortunately this is not a selling point for HD DVD. DD+ main benefits lie in encoding at lower bit rates in more channels (i.e. 7.1) While DD+ at 640kbps sounds more open and airy than DD at 448kp, the differences between 640kbps and 1.5mbps+ becomes much more subtle. 

The Bluray group has said on many occasions that they are more interested in the new lossless formats than they are in the new lossy ones.


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: Dolby Digital Plus in HD-DVD vs Blue Ray*



Tommy said:


> What got me was that Blurray was previously claiming to have the higher bitrate


I think you are referring to the overall transfer rate of both the audio and video. In that case at 1x speed they are both equal at 36mbps. For BR-Rom that speed increases to 54mbps. However in the future the Blu Ray group intends to speed up the data rate to 288mbps. This can be done with the current hardware and software.


----------

